

Acquia Halts Non-competes for Employees - SethMurphy
http://betaboston.com/news/2014/05/05/ipo-contender-acquia-halts-noncompetes-for-employees/

======
SethMurphy
Executives still have to live by their non-competes, which seems to be the
bigger competition threat.

